# surefire 6p history



## pistolsnipe (Jan 9, 2012)

hello, i recently purchased a few older 6p lights, from when they still had laser products inscribed on the tailcap. i was wondering if there is some type of picture cronology or resource to see any history about my lights. i am especially interested in one that doesn't have any markings on it. i googled a bit for 6p history which revealed nothing, so i figured i would ask here

thanks


----------

